# New roof quetion



## r10ley (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello, I own a Victorian terrace that I am looking to get a new Spanish tile roof put on. 

I have converted the loft a few years ago with numerous velux windows installed. 

I have had a few quotes now and seem to be getting conflicting information from company’s regarding the windows. Due to the new roof laths being 1inch instead of the tradiontional 3/4inch I have been told by some companies that the windows would need to be removed and I will be left with a 1/4 gap around the windows inside. 

Other companies have told me they can taper the laths down at the veluxs to fit around the existing velux windows without the need to remove them. 

I gave this information to a company that told me the window would need to be removed and they said they had never heard of this and it would cause a gulley towards the velux and cause leaks. 

Obviously I would like to avoid removing the velux windows if possible as I have the loft room decorated to a good standard. 

Any advise would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Right call with Velux. What's the model?


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Yeah, that would definitely be handy to know


----------

